# Power to manual steering?



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

I want to put a manual rack in my quattro. Is there a manual rack that bolts up to it?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Power to manual steering? (84veedub)*

Does anyone know if they made rack&pinion steering for the CGT?
It should fit.
Check with the 4000 forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Power to manual steering? (Sepp)*

All USA CGTs had power steering. Not sure about Euro...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Power to manual steering? (duandcc)*

Ahh heck cut the power steering belt.
It's easy, and cheap!


----------

